# 68 GTO option 674 endura delete



## goathead68 (May 27, 2015)

I have a 1968 GTO that had a chrome bumper on it when purchased. I do have a billing history from PHS although I can not determine if this vehicle had that option. car was billed December 1967, how can this option be identified?


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

Option 674 is the Chrome Front Bumper which would be on the PHS billing card if purchased. It would have been a $26.33 credit.


----------



## goathead68 (May 27, 2015)

thanks, where would the code be located on the billing history? is there a number in one of the code boxes or would it be written on the card? so hard to find actual info on this. I did put an endure on the car but also kept the chrome one in case.


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

On the PHS card you will have some boxes with bold numbers in two rows running numbers 34 through 80.

In box 67, is there a number? If there was a 4 that would be option 674. If there were several options ordered in the 67 code range they would add the last numbers together and put that number in the 67 box. For example the underhood lamp is code 671. If you had option 671 and your chrome bumper option of 674 they would put a number 5 in the 67 box to show those two options. I show 3 options available in the 67 code range.


----------



## goathead68 (May 27, 2015)

No numbers in box 67 so it looks like the endura will stay on


----------

